# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Ασύρματη μετάδοση εικόνας (300-400 μέτρα)

## mrpatentas

Γεια σας Παιδες,
Έχω το εξής project: Ψηλά, σε ένα χωριό στην Ήπειρο (1.150 μέτρα υψόμετρο) αυτό το λέω ώστε να λάβουμε υπόψιν μας βροχές,υγρασία, χιόνια, θέλω να συνδέσω ασύρματα 2 σημεία (δύο σπίτια για την ακρίβεια). με καλή οπτική επαφή απλά υπάρχουν και μερικά δέντρα μπροστά (λίγα οχι πολλά, μην φανταστειτε κανα δάσος). 
Είναι εξωτερικός χώρος και η απόσταση είναι 300-400 μέτρα περίπου.
Ψάχνω λοιπόν ένα transmitter-receiver με RCA και αποσπόμενη κεραία (για να μπορώ να την αλλάξω με μια yagi αν θελήσω κάποια στιγμή)
Επίσης, να διευκρινίσω οτι δεν υπάρχει Internet στην περιοχή ουτε ρουτερ ουτε τίποτα. ούτε το τηλέφωνο δεν πιάνει καλα καλα (γιατι σκέφτηκα κάποια στιγμή μέσω GSM μήπως κάνω κάτι)΄.

Κάποια ιδέα?
Κάποια πρόταση?
Κάποια συσκευή?

Εγώ βρήκα αυτό στο ebay
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/1-2G-..._qi=RTM2063723

Το οποίο μου κάνει αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος πόσο καλό ειναι αυτό και αν θα παίξει. 
Μου φαίνεται περίεργο να είναι 1.5W ισχύς στα 1.2GHz και να κοστίζει μόνο 35$

----------


## east electronics

Τι εικονα θελεις να στειλεις ?

----------


## mrpatentas

Εικόνα από ένα καταγραφικό (που έχει έξοδο BNC μονο, βέβαια εγώ θα βάλω έναν adaptora για να το γυρίσω σε RCA) σε ένα monitor.

----------


## east electronics

Εαν δεν σε ενδιαφερει η ασφαλεια μπορεις πολυ ευκολα να το στειλεις σε VHF η UHF που θα κανει την ληψη απεναντι πολυ ευκολη

----------


## mrpatentas

> Εαν δεν σε ενδιαφερει η ασφαλεια μπορεις πολυ ευκολα να το στειλεις σε VHF η UHF που θα κανει την ληψη απεναντι πολυ ευκολη


Προφανώς και με ενδιαφέρει η ασφάλεια... Είναι CCTV οπότε δεν θέλω εκεί που κάποιος ψάχνει ωραία και καλά τα κανάλια του να πέσει πάνω στις κάμερες... Καταστραφήκαμε
Θέλω απο το ένα σημείο να μεταφέρω εικόνα στο άλλο και να το βλέπει μόνο αυτός που πρέπει να το δει.

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## glamor

εάν σε ενδιαφέρει ασφάλεια τότε προτείνω να κάνεις ζεύξη με 2 κατευθύνθηκα wifi μεταξύ τους και με ένα erthenet camera κάνεις την δουλειά σου (αν πάρεις καλή ποιότητας camera μπορεί να έχεις και καλούδια όπως μετακίνηση δεξιά - αριστερά και ανίχνευση κίνηση)

----------


## mrpatentas

> εάν σε ενδιαφέρει ασφάλεια τότε προτείνω να κάνεις ζεύξη με 2 κατευθύνθηκα wifi μεταξύ τους και με ένα erthenet camera κάνεις την δουλειά σου (αν πάρεις καλή ποιότητας camera μπορεί να έχεις και καλούδια όπως μετακίνηση δεξιά - αριστερά και ανίχνευση κίνηση)


Παιδιά σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντήσεις.
Όμως όπως είπα εκεί που θα γίνει το Project υπάρχει ήδη εγκατεστημένο σύστημα CCTV (4 καμερες και 1 καταγραφικό) και το καταγραφικό μου δίνει μόνο την δυνατότητα video out (BNC βισμα-ουτε ethernet εχει, ουτε VGA ουτε τίποτα) .
Θέλω απλά να βρώ ένα transmitter-receiver το οποίο θα συνδέσω στο DVR και θα στείλω το σήμα 300 μέτρα μακρια σε ένα σπιτι και εκεί θα υπάρχει το receiver που θα πέφτει πάνω σε ένα Monitor.
Αυτό είναι όλο. Απλά το πρόβλημα μου είναι οτι δεν μπορώ να βρώ transmitter-reicever.

Επίσης αυτό με τη ζευξη που λες glamur, το σκέφτηκα αλλά δεν υπάρχει ουτε ντερνετ στο χωριο (συνεπώς δεν υπάρχει ουτε router). Τεσπα δεν γίνεται να το κάνω έτσι. 
Αν μπορείτε πείτε μου κάποιο site ή κάπου που μπορώ να βρώ ενα transmitter-receiver

----------


## glamor

δεν χρειάζεστε internet για να παίξει (παρά μόνο εάν θέλεις να το έχεις παντού εικόνα δηλ στο κινητό σου μεσο 3g)
οκ έχεις έτοιμη εγκατάσταση απο cameres και καταγραφικό. 
τότε δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα αν χρησιμοποιήσεις αυτό 
βέβαια δεν είναι ασύρματο αλλά μεταφέρει μέχρι και 4 cameres bnc μέσω καλώδιο erthenet

----------

